# what's your most used knife ?



## riverie (Mar 30, 2011)

so i know you guys must have a lot of favorite kitchen knives. which one is your most often used one ? in my case it's 225mm custom kiritsuke gyutou made by watanabe. i just love the feel of this knife and the way it performs, takes a scary sharp and stay there for a very long time. Darkhoek also put a nice custom handle on it that makes me like it even more :smile1:. i use this knife like 80% of the time, so what's yours ?












rio


----------



## kalaeb (Mar 30, 2011)

Right now it is a the Konosuke 240 gyuto at home, followed closely by a kikuichi elite carbon slicer (although I would really like it to be the Yoshikane Marukoyshi that Marko has). At work it is a 270 Carbonext, or a 240 Fujiwara fkh.


----------



## MikeZ (Mar 30, 2011)

I mean, I would have to say my most used is my 240 gyuto but I use many knives quite often from pairing to petty to my santoku. At least 2 different knives a day if not more


----------



## mattrud (Mar 30, 2011)

in general a 240mm gyuto or 240mm sujihiki depending on what i am doing. my current 240 suji is a tadatsuna, but looking to change it up

for gyutos there is a pretty large rotation of knives that I try to use


----------



## El Pescador (Mar 30, 2011)

Matt you sold me an powder steel gyoto that has become a favorite. It is shorter than a regular gyoto and I had it fixed up. No longer cooking professionally so the good stuff is packed away. I could care less if it gets messed up. 

Pesky


----------



## unkajonet (Mar 30, 2011)

Heiji 150mm petty.


----------



## mattrud (Mar 30, 2011)

Which one was that? The artisan? I was looking at the knives I currently have at work(taking them all home tonight for some sharpening fun) all carbon! I was a bit surprised, I would say a couple years ago my two most used knives were a blazen and artisan gyuto when i was a heavy in the shits line cook. Now I really just rotate through the knives I have and am not afraid to bring in the nice stuff at my current job/position.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Mar 30, 2011)

Usually it's whatever knife I bought last  So right now it's a Misono swedish 210 gyuto


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 30, 2011)

mizuno hontanren 270.


----------



## Vertigo (Mar 30, 2011)

Misono 270 carbon, simply because it's the only knife I'm comfortable taking to work.


----------



## riverie (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks to Darkhoek for the beautiful handle 
http://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff413/Rhyoo/IMG_20110324_123139.jpg?t=1301463698





rio


----------



## JBroida (Mar 30, 2011)

spaceconvoy said:


> Usually it's whatever knife I bought last


 
lol... +1 or whatever i am currently testing


----------



## El Pescador (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes its the artisan. I bought it b/c it was messed up and so I wasn't worried about someone walking with it. It took me a long tome to get it right, but I feel like its between a gyuto and a suji now.


----------



## mainaman (Mar 30, 2011)

Custom spec Shigefusa 240mm gyuto for me


----------



## UglyJoe (Mar 30, 2011)

EdipisReks said:


> mizuno hontanren 270.


 
Ditto. Loved my Hiro AS, but when I got the CCK the Hiro started to stay in the drawer a lot... Got the Mizuno and the Hiro doesn't see the light of day anymore and the CCK has a serious case of jealousy.


----------



## Cadillac J (Mar 30, 2011)

It is a dead tie between my 300 Konosuke white#2 sujihiki & 210 Suisin Inox Honyaki petty...yet recently I've been using the Takeda kiritsuke for fun and really enjoying it again.

But I'm sure all this will change when my new Kono HD suji shows up


----------



## chazmtb (Mar 30, 2011)

270mm Ichimonji TKC gyuto with a nenox choi regrind and a custom ironwood handle contoured shaped like the Hattori FH forum knife.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm currently outgrowing my Tojiro DP. It's a 210mm, which was more than adequate for sushi, but I have a new job and it's not perfection--making me want several different knives. Hopefully I won't be in food long enough for it to matter!


----------



## mattrud (Mar 30, 2011)

Sounds interesting, I would love to see what the artisan looks like these days.


----------



## echerub (Mar 30, 2011)

My most used... overall, toss-up between my Takeda 270 gyuto & Takeda nakiri; next in line these past few weeks in particular would be a Tanaka 165 deba and a Masahiro 330 yanagi.


----------



## Craig (Mar 30, 2011)

I probably use my Watanabe Pro petty most often. That's because I'm most often just making a sandwich (actually, I guess I do use my bread knife more or less as often) or something quick & easy. When I'm doing bigger jobs, my Takeda nakiri is the workhorse. That will probably change when the Shigefusa gyuto gets in.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Mar 30, 2011)

The most used is my Hiromoto AS 240 semicustom by Dave. Its always within reach 

My DT 240 semicustom Marko is however my fav atm


----------



## Rotary (Mar 30, 2011)

As much as I hate to admit it, the one I keep reaching for is my 210 Ryusen Tsuchime Damascus. I just love the way the thing feels in my hand.


----------



## Smarcus (Mar 30, 2011)

270 Gyuto is my main knife. I use one 90% of the time and the other 10% is either a Honesuke or 285 Suji. The 2 gyutos I use most are use either a DT ITK 270 or a Nenox S1 Corian 270 with a slight edge going to the Nenox. My honesuke is a Tojiro DP and the suji is also a Nenox S1 Corian.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 30, 2011)

Split between Dave M-rehandled/ sharpened Hiro AS 240 gyuto and DT ITK 240 stainless wa-handle. Pierre Rodrigue 150 petty also gets quite a workout. For my wife, it's the Pierre R. paring knife; if I let her, she would probably carve a brisket or turkey with it :lol2:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 30, 2011)

WildBoar said:


> Split between Dave M-rehandled/ sharpened Hiro AS 240 gyuto and DT ITK 240 stainless wa-handle. Pierre Rodrigue 150 petty also gets quite a workout. For my wife, it's the Pierre R. paring knife; if I let her, she would probably carve a brisket or turkey with it :lol2:


 I know how that is!:rolleyes2:

Men want a knife as big as the food, women want a knife as small as their hands. What can you do.


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 30, 2011)

i have my girlfriend using my 5.5inch Shun santoku, now. it's an improvement over her variety of paring knives. her mother cooks a lot, and it's all paring knives, including carving turkeys. i'll never get it.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Mar 30, 2011)

Konosuke 270 HD gyuto followed closely by the Konosuke 210 blue 2 mioroshi deba


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 1, 2011)

My most used knife is my Fujiwara FKH 210mm Gyuto. The primary reason I use this every day is because I am still not as proficient in sharpening as I would like to be so I would rather beat on this knife than my higher end blades.


----------



## Andrew H (Apr 1, 2011)

CCK 1303, namely because I just got it.


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Apr 1, 2011)

stereo.pete said:


> My most used knife is my Fujiwara FKH 210mm Gyuto. The primary reason I use this every day is because I am still not as proficient in sharpening as I would like to be so I would rather beat on this knife than my higher end blades.


 My most-used knife is a Zwilling 4-Star for the same reason--I own some nicer blades, but feel like I should spare them until my sharpening skills improve!


----------



## Lefty (Apr 1, 2011)

My 210 Misono Moly is my most used. I get to sharpen it how and when I want and not feel too badly about it. I love how it feels and the sticky sharp feeling I get off of my 1k and (sometimes) some wet/dry. If I skip the wet/dry, I just strop on a phonebook, both inside and out.
It gets scary sharp and holds it fairly well, but most importantly, it FEELS right.
I love my petty and Misono Swede, but I find I use carbon more when the mood hits me. I intuitively reach for my Moly, even though the overall appeal is likely higher with my swede.
I guess it's a comfort zone thing.


----------



## Roubo (Apr 1, 2011)

Dead heat between Masamoto 240 KS wa-gyuto and Suisin 210 Inox Honyaki wa-petty; for my wife, 3" Cutco parer.


----------



## MikeZ (Apr 2, 2011)

Amon-Rukh said:


> My most-used knife is a Zwilling 4-Star for the same reason--I own some nicer blades, but feel like I should spare them until my sharpening skills improve!


 
awe comeon guys isnt that why you have those nice knives? Besides I hear there is some guy you can send your knives to who does a really good job sharpening them.. Dave something?.. thats what I do with my super high end knives


----------



## pablowest (Apr 2, 2011)

I usually use the Carving Knife to slice some meat of animals. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac J (Apr 2, 2011)

Roubo said:


> Dead heat between Masamoto 240 KS wa-gyuto and Suisin 210 Inox Honyaki wa-petty; for my wife, 3" Cutco parer.


 
You have great taste....your wife's is just like my girlfriend's, as she would rather use a Forschner serrated steak knife than the Global G2 that I passed on to her way back when.


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm mostly using my Takeda 210 gyuto. I love the way it cuts, and the obvious hand work that went into it makes me feel connected to the maker.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 2, 2011)

At the moment, it's my Butch Harner nakiri. If a sujihiki made by him is a "Butchihiki", then I guess this is a "Butchikiri"?


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Apr 2, 2011)

SilverHaze420 said:


> awe comeon guys isnt that why you have those nice knives? Besides I hear there is some guy you can send your knives to who does a really good job sharpening them.. Dave something?.. thats what I do with my super high end knives


Stop that! My house of cards is flimsy enough without you hammering all over it with that cold, hard logic of yours! 

But seriously, it is high time for a change! :biggrin2:


----------



## deanb (Apr 2, 2011)

Bob Kramer 9" chef's knife. Sweet.


----------



## Roubo (Apr 3, 2011)

Cadillac J said:


> You have great taste....your wife's is just like my girlfriend's, as she would rather use a Forschner serrated steak knife than the Global G2 that I passed on to her way back when.


 
Thanks. I also have great taste in wives, er., wife. It's just that her idea of cooking is cornflake chicken, and all she needs a knife for is to open the packages... Like, I expect, all of us knife addicts I do most of the cooking around the house; it's worked well for both harmony and digestion.


----------



## EdipisReks (Apr 3, 2011)

Roubo said:


> Like, I expect, all of us knife addicts I do most of the cooking around the house; it's worked well for both harmony and digestion.


 
yes indeed. my girlfriend cooked some trout filets for us, about 3 years ago. the family fish cooking method that she learned was to saute it, at very low temps in butter, until the fish turned into a white mass and fell apart into a pile of mush. yeah, no thanks. i've cooked about every meal, since.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 4, 2011)

EdipisReks said:


> yes indeed. my girlfriend cooked some trout filets for us, about 3 years ago. the family fish cooking method that she learned was to saute it, at very low temps in butter, until the fish turned into a white mass and fell apart into a pile of mush. yeah, no thanks. i've cooked about every meal, since.



I guess I lucked out. My wife is a very good cook, but she doesn't love to do it like I do!
If I'm home, I'm cooking with a sexy sous-chef by my side. If I'm working, she cooks...I assume without a sexy sous-chef(?) 
My passion for knives is just a fortunate byproduct of my love of cooking.
I'll cook anywhere, with anything, but it isn't quite as much fun without a piece of perfectly shaped and sharpened steel, and a carbon steel/cast iron pan!


----------



## NO ChoP! (Apr 11, 2011)

spaceconvoy said:


> Usually it's whatever knife I bought last  So right now it's a Misono swedish 210 gyuto



My sentiment exactly..... 
Pretty much a new knife every few months...last was a Konosuke 240 HD. Next will probably be a 270 HD suji.....


----------



## Zydecopapa (Apr 12, 2011)

Mine: Akifusa 240 gyuto. Zydecomama: Akifusa 180 santoku. Have been leaning on Moritaka 180 nikiri and Kato 165 santoku more - loving that carbon steel.


----------



## AMP01 (Apr 12, 2011)

Right now it is my Hattori FH 270 Gyuto. For a large knife it seems very nimble to me. 

The next knife that I am lusting over is a Konosuke 240 or 270 HD Gyuto - I can't wait until I can get it!

Cheers,

Andrew


----------

